# girl scout cookies



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

so, we're already discussing this at work.  and i've lost my connection there, so anyone here selling?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it that time again _already_??


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, I just ordered my first ones last night: a bunch of little girls rang my door, and I don't know who was more excited: the girls because I was buying, or me, for ordering my first ever girl scout cookies after having heard to much about them here   

BT now it seems I have to wait until March to actually get to them  . I'm sure I will have forgotten by then, and it will feel like a wonderful surprise


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a box in the fridge from last year still. . .they're really for the hubs. . .I should encourage him to eat them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good heavens, your hubs has remarkable willpower.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have two boxes left.  Thin Mints in the freezer at work and a box in the pantry.  
I'm excited about the new lemon cookies.

Scarlet, you can go to girlscoutcookies.org, put in your zip code, and I believe it will help you find someone near you.
deb


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have long been a Thin Mints addict, but since the supplier was changed the cookies have tasted stale to me (last two years anyway).  So I won't buy them anymore, EVEN THOUGH I WANT THEM!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Isn't Meredith Sinclair our on-line supplier?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I have long been a Thin Mints addict, but since the supplier was changed the cookies have tasted stale to me (last two years anyway). So I won't buy them anymore, EVEN THOUGH I WANT THEM!!!


Keebler Grasshopper cookies... those elves make some pretty spiffy thin mint type cookies, a little better than the GS version, I think...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm excited about the new lemon cookies.
> deb


I am curious to hear how the new lemon cookies taste too! My friend's daughter is a Girl Scout so I expect her to make her rounds in the neighborhood soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Good heavens, your hubs has remarkable willpower.


He's saving them for a special occasion. . . .don't ask me what!



drenee said:


> I have two boxes left. Thin Mints in the freezer at work and a box in the pantry.
> I'm excited about the new lemon cookies.
> 
> Scarlet, you can go to girlscoutcookies.org, put in your zip code, and I believe it will help you find someone near you.
> deb


I tried that. . .it's not very specific. . .it says where there will be tables set up in front of grocery stores, but not what troops are selling and how to get a girl to come to your house.

I sent an email to our neighborhood yahoo group to spread the word that I will buy from any scout who comes to the door and asks.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I've already been hit up. Thin Mints and the lemon cookies are definitely a weakness.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We _are _selling them! I have had an upper respiratory thing going on that the doctors can't quite put a finger on... lots of tests... But we definitey ARE selling them... unfortunately our bakers are not the ones producing the new cookies....  It is a celebration cookie...
Please feel free to PM me with your order. They come in on Feb. 10 and I will mail them out that week... of course I only charge you actual shipping costs and the goal this year is for the entire troop to go to Great Wolf Lodge in the Dallas area!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My post to the neighborhood listserve bore fruit...had a girl at my door this afternoon.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a purist in that I won't buy GS cookies or BS popcorn or from any other such fundraiser unless I see the actual kidlet with the order form in hand. When a co-worker approaches me I write down my addy and hand it to them and invite their kid to come over anytime. Some take me up on it, others do not. However any kid that comes to my door gets a sale even if I'm so broke I have to put off a bill to make it happen. 
When my kidlet was in GS I took a vacation day and took her to my workplace wearing her uniform and sat in the cafeteria while she approached the folks there and sold her cookies.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does this bring back memories for anyone?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We _are _selling them! I have had an upper respiratory thing going on that the doctors can't quite put a finger on... lots of tests... But we definitey ARE selling them... unfortunately our bakers are not the ones producing the new cookies....  It is a celebration cookie...
> Please feel free to PM me with your order. They come in on Feb. 10 and I will mail them out that week... of course I only charge you actual shipping costs and the goal this year is for the entire troop to go to Great Wolf Lodge in the Dallas area!


I need the list of what they are selling this year. Your stuff is different than mine because of geographic differences. And when do you need the info?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I buy from moms and dads at work because I live in such a rural area.  Too difficult to find my house.  
I remember going door to door selling the cookies.  Back when we knew everyone in our neighborhood and it was safe to go alone.  
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> I remember going door to door selling the cookies. Back when we knew everyone in our neighborhood and it was safe to go alone.
> deb


And they cost .25/box! Just about everyone bought 10 boxes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember pulling wagon load after wagon load to do the deliveries.  You're right, Jane, people always bought quite a few boxes.
deb


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

A lot of stores and churches have banned them over an association with Planned Parenthood.  Usually they are out front in droves, but not this year.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would Girl Scouts be associated with Planned Parenthood?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

one of my friends have daughters who are dealing *ahem* selling GS cookies.  I just put a bug in her ear that I needed my thin mint fix and after church she reminded her daughter.  It is nice to be hit up for GS cookies by girls.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We're selling them again, too! And since we're in Florida, we have the new Savannah Smiles lemon cookie, if anyone is interested. Meredith and I did a swap of the coastal exclusives last year, that was fun  feel free to PM me if anyone wants the lemon cookies. I haven't tried them yet, but Alli had a taste at her last meeting and liked them. They're a crunchy lemon cookie with powdered sugar on top, and for those on WW, only four points for five cookies!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd really love to get some Girl Scout cookies too.  Thin mints.  I realize they've changed the formula but I'll deal.

Dawn


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DH has always been a Thin Mints lover - we totally missed the Girl Scouts last year but were happy to find a good substitute at Walmart of all places, one of their Great Value varieties.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Not everyone is getting the new lemon cookies? Well...dang...I hope we will, I was looking forward to trying something new...


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

The new lemon cookies are wonderful!! I had a box in November when our area Girl Scouts were selling. They also had a lovely cranberry cookie.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Why would Girl Scouts be associated with Planned Parenthood?


Because of this flyer that is circulating.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

YIKES! The haters just have to suck all the joy out of everything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

The association goes back a long way.  I'm not making any comment on either position, just relating that if you don't see them out in front of local businesses or churches, a lot of them made that choice as a result.

I know the church for which I webmaster had no problem with any of the trans-gender or safe sex stuff, but did have issues with the abortion stuff.  That's their right, no matter what I think or feel, and I am NOT stating what I think or feel.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't usually buy Girl Scout cookies for myself, but when I see them in front of stores I often buy a few boxes for them to send to deployed military members.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, although 3 parents contacted me and said they'd send their girls to sell me cookies, only one girl came today.  So I've only bought about 3 dozen. I'd have bought more, but I understand tomorrow is the 'turn in the orders' day.  Guess that'll have to do me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sheiler1963 said:


> YIKES! The haters just have to suck all the joy out of everything.


disagreement does not equal hate. 
If true, I would have to be on the side of not supporting.
I'd have to see more documentation to make sure its not internet fable


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, although 3 parents contacted me and said they'd send their girls to sell me cookies, only one girl came today. So I've only bought about 3 dozen. I'd have bought more, but I understand tomorrow is the 'turn in the orders' day. Guess that'll have to do me.


oddly enough, when i reached out to someone today, they said they were not yet selling...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver, that's a really, REALLY lovely thing to do.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

scarlet said:


> oddly enough, when i reached out to someone today, they said they were not yet selling...


Cookies in our area just went on sale last week. I don't think it ends until sometime in Feb.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The girls that came by on the weekend said the order turn in is today. . . .and the cookies should be delivered in mid February.  According to the "where are the cookies" website, though, they won't be sold from card tables until later in February.

I ended up ordering a total of 4 dozen. . . . .


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Girl scout cookies are amazing, but I thought I heard there was some scandal involved with it on the news (I could be wrong) But if anyone has more info. on it, I'd love to hear about it... I want some thin mints now...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The cookie sales run through mid March, including the sales at supermarkets. Orders began on January 6th officially, though many troops began selling earlier that week. Some troops meet only once a month, and haven't yet gotten their cookie info, so that's why some may not have started yet. These are called Preorders by our council, and ends January 27th here. Of course different troops turn in their order forms at different times, depending on their meeting schedule.  Deliveries begin 2/20 and booth sales begin 2/24. More orders can be taken and delivered during this time, too. All sales end March 18.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> The cookie sales run through mid March, including the sales at supermarkets. Orders began on January 6th officially, though many troops began selling earlier that week. Some troops meet only once a month, and haven't yet gotten their cookie info, so that's why some may not have started yet. These are called Preorders by our council, and ends January 27th here. Of course different troops turn in their order forms at different times, depending on their meeting schedule. Deliveries begin 2/20 and booth sales begin 2/24. More orders can be taken and delivered during this time, too. All sales end March 18.


thanks for the info!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

SheenahFreitas said:


> Girl scout cookies are amazing, but I thought I heard there was some scandal involved with it on the news (I could be wrong) But if anyone has more info. on it, I'd love to hear about it... I want some thin mints now...


Wow, do a google search for 'girl scout cookie scandal' and you get a lot of different results. And I hadn't heard of any of them. Use of palm oil? Embezzling? The last thing I'd heard of was when the police in Atlanta shut down one of the card tables because they didn't have a permit.


----------

